# Are we having fun yet ?



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Bella prefers her feet on land LOL


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL....OMG she looks soooo cute in that life preserver...lol.... :lol:

Her face is like "Take the darn picture and get this thing off of me mom...really...anytime now" 

LOL...


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

that is tooooooo cute!!!!!
livin up the high life!!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That first picture is priceless!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

omg!!!! the 1st one is priceless - love it  Bella's adorable :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, she is so not a happy girl! :lol: 

Bella pics are always a treat. That girl can speak volumes with her body language alone. :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww she looks so cute! obviouly life preserver or no life preserver!


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

That is so cute! Where did you get that from?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We bought her vest at a local pet store...all of the major chains carry them though. 

Bella is not a water girl and she has fallen off the dock twice !! I am very strict about her wearing the vest whenever she is near water now LOL She was so annoyed out in the boat today.......no kisses for mom !


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

tell her its better to be safe than sorry :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Now that is so sweet


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

those pics are hilarious!!!! she looks so funny !!

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That first pic is so cute!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww...Bella looks so cute...yet so irritated! :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Love it!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That is and adorable pic. I don't blame you if she has fallen off the dock twice. Auggie went sailing today and just napped a big part of the time :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL! That 1st pic is great! :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love her life vest


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Ooh, Bella is so cute, even when she's giving the stink eye!

I bet you were in the doghouse after that - hee hee.

I love Bella though, and I'm so envious of your home near the water!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Gosh now I almost fell of my chair!
This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
cute!
God bless her!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwww I love her!!!! Look at the face she looks really happy :? lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw lol! i wouldn't mess with her no way!!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

That is one of the funniest pics I've seen! She must feel like she is in a Sumo Wrestlers suit. :lol: You know the ones that make you "look" like a Sumo Wrestler. :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

LMOA - Those pics are just too funny!!! What a cutie!


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome pic, very cute, I kinda just want to stare at it for a little bit lol


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww sweet Bella. She looks kind of grumpy in the first picture lol. She's so cute!


----------

